# Auto Door Locking



## jhmn7 (Jan 27, 2011)

+1

I too would like to drive around with my doors unlocked. Seems like a simple software function that should be available.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

jhmn7 said:


> +1
> 
> I too would like to drive around with my doors unlocked. Seems like a simple software function that should be available.



I know what you mean, but with the cruze, if you pull on the inside handle when they're locked it will unlock that one door, whether your 're in drive or park.


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Software program with a purpose......?*

_Maybe _the door locking while in gear is to raise the "score" when it come to _*crash protection*_.....doors are more likely to remain latched.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> _Maybe _the door locking while in gear is to raise the "score" when it come to _*crash protection*_.....doors are more likely to remain latched.


That certainly could be it. I just do not like them locking, then I drop off my wife, put it park and they unlock, then they lock again when I put it in gear, etc. Too many cycles.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

In this crazy world I want my doors locked ALL the time!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

For the record if you pull on the handle twice the door unlocks 1st pull unlock 2nd pull open.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> For the record if you pull on the handle twice the door unlocks 1st pull unlock 2nd pull open.


Really? I didnt know that!


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> For the record if you pull on the handle twice the door unlocks 1st pull unlock 2nd pull open.


yup! my girlfriend actually figured that out before i did lol. handy little tid bit of info to know!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

fastdriver. I can't help but think of that song; Here in my car, I feel safest of all, I can lock all my doors............. I am going to check out that pull twice thing right away when I get in it tomorrow


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

pntballer925 said:


> yup! my girlfriend actually figured that out before i did lol. handy little tid bit of info to know!


 Is there a story here?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

SilverCruzer said:


> Is there a story here?


hehehehe


----------

